# New Gazebo for Rallies



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well MHF will soon be the proud owner of a shiny new gazebo for the peterboro rally and any future shows / larger rallies etc

This is all completely not contributory funded, so no worries about having to pay for this, whether subscriptions paid for it, whether there are any extra fees to use it etc etc etc etc etc etc etc 

A Motorhome Insurance company is paying for the Gazebo as part of a sponsorship deal whereby we will have an extra banner next to the gazebo saying Motorhomefacts.com (Sponsored by company name) or something similar, and also leaflets will be given out etc at rallies from this company. Nothing to intrusive and you may even get a good insurance deal in the long run as well 


























Hopefully will all be bought and paid for and arranged in preparation for the Peterboro rally

I made initial contact with the company but Hymmi bought it home in the long run


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well done hymmi!

Pity the poor sod who has to store it, get it in their motorhome, carry it and erect it 

That is a useful asset to assist MHF members mixing at rallies where there is no adequately-sized communal meeting place nearby.

Just as long as there are marshals posted at the door to ensure no communal biccy is offered, eh? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

can just picture DAB with the ladies queueing to sit on his knee. 


From a very jealous Oggie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

=D> Great!! Looks wonderful and as weather can be so predictable we will probably be glad of it!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

.......and guess who the first poor s..s will be to sort it,sure we will have plenty of volunteers though. :roll: 

It will be fantastic for us to wander in and out of just for a chat and a cuppa and lets hope some communial biccys too......instead of sitting freezing to death under someones awning,i think we have outgrown that.......of course if that is want you want to do that's great too.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey Hymmi

A little tip, take a few rolls of different coloured tape with you, to mark the poles once you have it erected.

(save a lot of time for the other poor s**s who follow.)


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

....and i shall be front of the queue Chris :lol: sorry you can't make it.  

Thanks Ana,that is exactly what got me thinking about one last year.Don't forget the biccys :wink: See you both at Peterboro'. 

Good idea badger,will do that for sure,had more fall outs over awnings than anything.........cheers.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Dave and Hymmi
Looks big enough to park an RV inside, out of the wind and rain to allow an awning to be fitted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You lot are so thoughtful, that is why I love this site :wink: :wink: 

Well done....

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You're too quick Keith, theres me thinking that looks big enough to park under and I get to the bottom of the page of messages to see you are already there before me


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks great but does it count as a building ie will the organisers allow pets inside?? :wink: Really can't wait for peterborough now starting to pray for good weather.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*All this for just a pound!*

Why don't you charge a pound extra, to cover the extra fuel cost for taking it :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Eddie, nothing like throwing in a hand grenade


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He who wields the wooden spoon, shall ...... ;-)

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

He who wields the wooden spoon, shall ......

occassionally be making a valid, if somewhat satirical point.................

Would/Could the pound be towards the public liability insurance? Imagine if someone tripped over, some expert would surely be able to make a case; of it not being well lit, no organisation of seating, Lack of approved seating for public gatherings, Emergency exit signs not in evidence, No designated first aider. Fire Muster point?
Do the biccies contain nuts or nut traces? 
Disabled Access (Ingress and Egress) looks good though
Dogs, Guide dogs only? or companions? or any beast ya brung? But for any that dont like dogs and or tend to get nipped by them there is solace in the fact that you have a least three people/groups to sue, The owner, The rally organiser and/or Motorhome facts

Its a worry isnt it?

Primum non nocere

Very Much TIC, but also thought provoking?

Looks good, well done


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Te audire no possum. Musa sapientum fixa est in aure


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

All i can say to anyone who decides to try and sue us all for tripping up in the gazebo is Fac ut vivas


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Vah! Denuone Latine loquebar? Me ineptum. Interdum modo elab*

Aut disce aut discede !


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Sona si Latine loqueris


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry I can speak English, get by in French, Spanish and even Welsh. As far as deciphering the last few posts I am rather at a loss???

Help


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Die dulci fruere : Have a nice day


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Looks great to me , well done !  

Are we getting a patio heater and disco lights ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

George Telford is of couse absolutely right, but then he would be wouldn't he because he is very thorough.

I think this looks great but just in case there are is a trouble making genius out there who decides to trip over and claim I would suggest that the gazebo is assigned to an individual who can then put over the door "this is Freds personal awning and only his friends are invited in". Any claims from friends or trespassers or crooks or geniuses can then be made against Fred's household insurance (or who ever's personal awning it is).

Phew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Artona

I absolutely hate this Blame/claim malarky, dont get me wrong compensation does have its place in any decent society.

Trip Over a slab? Open your eyes dipstick

Fall down a mineshaft while tresspassing serves you right

Fall down a hole in the street due to incompetence of someone leaving it uncovered, Maybe? depends on how dumb you had to be to fall in

Injure yourself on Glass, barbed wire or whatever, while in the commision of a crime, get real (or where DO I send the bill for getting your blood off my property?)

Notice how everyone gets whiplash nowadays? even at 5 mph

Its a sad world sometimes, if only people applied some (un?) common sense


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was taking a stroll along Princess Street Edinburgh when I was accosted (not to strong a word) by some low life wanting to ask if I'd ever had an accident and did I want to claim. He was stood on the top step a of a steep flight near the Scott monument. Colleages said that I exhibited excellent people skills I took his card and then tucked it into his top pocket and told him to be careful.


Regards Frank


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

congratulations on the new awning . should come in very useful .
can i ask is it smoking or non smoking ???


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> can i ask is it smoking or non smoking ???


more hand grenades 8O 8O


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for all the positive comments......  

Hi Kenny,

As far as i am concerned smoke in it,no problem,so long as you use an ashtray,so others don't have to clean up.

Hi sagedog.

Same, pets of course.......do what you want in it ..........that is the idea so we are all comfortable and can relax.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi hymmi 
many thanks for the reply , please note i ask not because i want to as i am now trying hard to be a non smoker  anything goes is fine by me .

hey scotjim : i am not throwing grenades at anybody , its a straight foreward question which hymmi thankfully has provided a straight answer . think yourself very lucky your allowed to smoke in it mate ! up here your arse would actually hit the pavement , i kid you not !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

*so we are all comfortable and can relax.*

As long as you dont mind animals and second hand smoke?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> hey scotjim : i am not throwing grenades at anybody , its a straight foreward question which hymmi thankfully has provided a straight answer


Hi Kenny 
No offense intended but knowing how the smoking / non smoking issue usually flares up (pun intended) and the cross wind usually ignites the other contentious issues.. vis a vis, kids, pets, bbq, gennies etc etc .,.. 
it was serious tongue in cheek :wink:

PS, we can still smoke legally down here.. for the moment :roll:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenny,

Good luck giving it up.......i stayed at a B & B many years ago in Edinburgh and chatted over breakfast with the owner's they told us that the Government,tried anything new out in Scotland to gauge reaction before it is introduced here,it was the Council Tax then and we have watched over the years and he was right,so i'm sure it won't be long in coming........


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi scotjim 

none taken mate :wink: , no worries ,nowadays youve just got to ask , 

i genuinely like the anything goes idea , should be a right laugh , smash,puff,bark,waa,waa,cough,ouch,moan, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

thanks hymmi : they were so nervous about this one they hadn't the bottle to try it in scotland either . they done it to ireland first and we all watched with baited breath . it's definately coming im afraid. how long the food no food,private members thing goes on in england im not sure, when traveling south now i wouldnt be sure where and when not to . :?:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Law as already been decided for England total ban in all enclosed public places from summertime 07

The way it reads gives the immpression that smoking would not be allowed in the Gazebo from next summer ( I only gave it a brief scan as an Ex smoker, personally I was not bothered enough to read it )


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi George,

Thanks for that i had no idea.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the BBC reported this as: 

"The Commons decided by a margin of 200 to impose a ban on smoking in all enclosed public spaces."

Presumably if you rolled the sides up it wouldn't be enclosed? 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Presumably if you rolled the sides up it wouldn't be enclosed?


Hi Olley, quite so, nor would it be public :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, as I understand it, it applies to private members clubs as well, so I presume it would be covered by this law.

Of course the next question is how do you define "enclosed" maybe no sides, no roof, no floor :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jim, as I understand it, it applies to private members clubs as well, so I presume it would be covered by this law.


Yes indeed, I forgot that one :? 
Does this mean we will have leather club chairs and "Jeeves" on hand serving the drinks and nibbles ? :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Now that sounds like my kind of club!! 8) 

Better have a word with hymmi, if she put a 2 ton trailer on the back of her motorhome, it shouldn't be a problem for her to move it from show to show, and I would be very happy to chip in a £1.00 to help with expenses.
(assuming the drinks where free)

Olley


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*show*

hi all,
i just thought  who's bringing the ladders and tie down kit or we just gona wait till enough members around and had enough vino to errect a leg each  . if its as entertaining as when caravaners errect their awnings i want front seat :roll: .

great idea as long as the wind direction dosen;t change, see you all at the show

tramp


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

You won't be sitting watching Russell that's for sure,but leave the drill at home hey  :wink:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

General feeling to all concerned on the gazebo.

Thanks to all for the hard work on getting one for MHF see you all very soon.

:smileycouncil:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Re the smoking issue, you realise you could be excluding a number of members like asthmatics and people like Shirley whose tear glands don't work so smoke can cause days of pain.
Smokers have the option of nipping outside for a drag, others don't have the option.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Maybe some H&S signs ?


















I'm joking of course, the last thing I want is for my smoke to affect anyone else who doesn't smoke.. i'm quite happy not to smoke in mixed company ..


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sagedog,

Thanks for that,i'm sure from the pm's i have received,that is the general feeling for sure and i am touched that you guys appreciate that it was hard work in sorting it.

Hi Sid,

I am damned if i do,damned if i don't on here,everyone is aware these days on peoples feeling's re smoking and am sure that nipping outside for a smoke is exactly what they will do in company,sure we can all work around it,so not a problem i'm sure.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jean, I wasn't getting at you. As you say I am sure we can all work around it.
Sid


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, I quit smoking 3 days ago ... can we change the subject please  

Of course, I quit especially so I wouldn't offend anyone if I came and visited the new Gazebo ... absolutely nothing to do with the stinking cold and lung ache that I currently have :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Liegh

Have a bottle of water with you at all times and some smoke's and a lighter

If you feel like one, take a long slow deep breath (pretend draw) savour it
Then have a good drink of water, promise yourself that you will have a smoke later, if you really need one Repeat ad infinitum

Reality it gets easier very quickly I went from between 40-50 a day to stopped

I have quit smoking for 1 Year, 5 Months, 4 Weeks, 2 Days, 14 hours, 49 minutes and 29 seconds (546 days). I have saved £5,227.02 by not smoking 24,597 cigarettes. I have saved 2 Months, 3 Weeks, 3 Days, 9 hours and 45 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 11/10/2004 18:30


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Are you absolutely *certain* that it was water in that bottle george?


----------

